# Does Roamio Basic have a cablecard slot?



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Tivo.com indicates that the 4 tuner Roamio has a cablecard slot, yet I cannot see a slot in either the external or internal photos of the 4 tuner model.

Does it have a cablecard slot? A comparison table on tivo.com shows all three Roamios as Fios compatible and all three as cablecard compatible.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It does, it's on the bottom of that one.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Underneath a little trap door.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> Underneath a little trap door.


Oh, so THAT must be where Juliette finally pops out!


----------



## amseven11 (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is a photo of the bottom of the entry level Roamio with the cable card door opened..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

amseven11 said:


> Here is a photo of the bottom of the entry level Roamio with the cable card door opened..


WOW!! I didn't realize the Romaio was so small. There is barely enough depth for the cable card.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you! I was getting ready to post the same question when this thread popped up on the "similar threads" warning. The Tivo website is vague on it's location, and no Google photos show where it is.


----------

